# SK's "Gravedigger" (2010)



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

It's the moment you've all been waiting for.... or maybe not. But I sure have been looking forward to it. So here it is, a look at my completed "Gravedigger" prop for 2010.

For anyone interested, the build thread can be viewed here


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, he is just stunning and so is that grave digger guy

Seriously, this is a gorgeous prop. The attention to detail really shows. Well done, SK!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

What detail and expression. If I had known about your site I would have been following the build, fantastic work. Looks like a nice guy to hang with too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks fantastic. I love the details.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh my goodness!!! I LOVE IT!!! great details!!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is very nasty. Nice.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

holy crap! Nice work.
The one on the right is so life like.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

He's GREAT! I love how the muscle is exposed on the skull. It looks so beef-jerky like! hehe Teh shriveled tongue is great too.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME!!!! Really great work. Out of all of the fingernails creep me out the most. Not sure why but they do!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome prop!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Killer work and excellent detail - I bet it feels great to be done. On some of the larger builds it can winds can shift from excitement to sheer determination really quick. He's one you should definitely be proud of, though.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

That is a really well done piece of work! I hope I can create something as nice someday.
Bravo!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome job exquisite detail!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

The one on the left is great. The one on the right is really scary.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks awesome! Work to be proud of for sure!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Even though everyone has said my thoughts already - it still needs to be said again - really great work and awesome detail, it was great being an observer of his creation too.

Si


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is one heck of a gravedigger SK ... awesome work!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice work.Great attention to detail. 
The teeth really grossed me out.
I'm a nephew of a dentist, we notice these things.....


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow fantastic work! Now i you can just ship him to me for my scary santa gift that would be super! I have the perfect spot in my graveyard


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Really enjoyed watching your progress on this guy. Fantastic detail from top to bottom. Great work SK!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow SK! Seriously, that is one of the best quality props I've ever seen. Wonderful detail. Congratulations! Great tutorial, too!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Great work.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Seriously one word...OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome, Awesome and Awesome! The detailed touches give it that extra special touch!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the posting... he's a very cool looking gravedigger! Those teeth and hands creep me out as well as the "hair"...Great job!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great job. Judging from his clothing he was probably a pretty cool cat in his day.  I love all the detail, so well done. A prop to be truly proud of.  My address to ship it to is 511....what do you mean I can't have it? I WILL HAVE IT!! (JW storms out to her car to drive to NY). See you soon...muaaaa ha ha ha!!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Your work is always outstanding SK. BRAVO.....


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

I would not mind having my picture taken with this digger!! He turned out fabulous!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I said it on the other forum nd I'll say it again. This is awesome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man that thing rocks!! Fantastic work!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I just keep coming back to this one, what a prize in anyones haunt. The details are amazing, very realistic, and just down right creepy. Great work!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

The teeth are absolutely the best. Great job.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That face is NARLY!!!!!!!!!! OMG I FREAKIN LOVED IT!!!


----------

